# Winner's Circle resort, Solana Beach, July 4th, 1 bed, 2 bath condo



## sjuhawk_jd (Jun 29, 2014)

Winners Circle Resort
550 Via de la Valle
Solana Beach, CA 92075
858-755-6666
858-481-3706
www.winnerscircleresort.com

Dates: June 29 to July 4th, 2015 (Dates are firm, I can not extend this beyond July 4th). 5 Nights. 

For any questions about amenities, beach access, etc. please contact the resort directly at the number listed above. Just tell them that you will be coming in on an exchange reservation. 

Rate: $100 per night
Size: 1 bedroom and 2 Full Baths

GC required.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jul 1, 2014)

*still available*

Still available, remaining two night for $100 each night


----------

